# .223 Ruger for turkeys



## jpm49878 (Oct 29, 2006)

I am thinking this year of using my Ruger. ever try it?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Is that even legal?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Not in ND it's not. Where is this sportsman from?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Michigan


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

That's not enough gun....how 'bout a .50 BMG?? 

:beer:


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have a pretty strong opion on riffles for turkeys. Maybe try hand grenades, at least that way they have to be with in 50 yrds..


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

never tried it because in ND we can not. If is ok in your state then a head shot should be very easy. Here in ND you can use shotgun, bow and straight wall casses pistoles. Now only if we could use those cals in rifles. I have a 9mm rifle that would work great for that.

That is why the game and fish department should sell a (other weapon) permit.


----------

